# Band Related Art



## XxEmperorxX (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey guys, I was curious to see what kind of art (e.x. logos, album covers, merch designs) you guys have for your bands. These are for my band, Abyss of Annihilation.


----------



## XxEmperorxX (Jan 18, 2013)

Logo


----------



## Basti (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahh that's so awesome, where was it taken? 

OT: don't have a band :/


----------



## XxEmperorxX (Jan 18, 2013)

And something from my other project.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 18, 2013)

i would take out the line through the name


----------



## XxEmperorxX (Jan 18, 2013)

I took that at my uncle's house, I was just sitting inside the hous, and noticed that it got really foggy outside, so I thought, "Perfect photography weather." And this one came out the best so I decided to use it>


----------



## XxEmperorxX (Jan 18, 2013)

I put the line in so it would be more than just text. I've been working on a different logo though.


----------



## Basti (Jan 18, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i would take out the line through the name



I don't know, it kind of works for me. Instead I might take out the black line that completes the Yin Yang symbol, it's the only thing that strikes me a bit "MS paint" (no offence, I just couldn't think of a closer description). 
Potentially cool stuff


----------



## XxEmperorxX (Jan 18, 2013)

It's a work in progress. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 20, 2013)

This was many moons ago... Kinda miss using this logo.


----------



## XxEmperorxX (Feb 7, 2013)

Some revised art.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd re-revise that A in the flamey pic, it's horribly stretched and looks wonky. Just saying.


----------

